# Whoops....did I break Oberon? hee



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I twitter and someone mentioned getting a new cord for her Kindle. I suggested that she go check out Oberon for a cover. Now, this is an actress who has over 900,000 followers. The actress immediately linked to Oberon and then in turn, her followers started to re-tweet. Can you hear the rush to Oberon?

I think we crashed Oberon since I sent that to her 15 minutes ago, I can't get on Oberon.

Whoops! Sorry Oberon! Didn't mean to cause an overload.

Now...to get her hooked up with DecalGirl and send her over this way for even more enabling


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

LOL! I don't think they are feeling to much of a pinch over there even in this recession


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

They look broke


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

ravenclawprefect said:


> I twitter and someone mentioned getting a new cord for her Kindle. I suggested that she go check out Oberon for a cover. Now, this is an actress who has over 900,000 followers. The actress immediately linked to Oberon and then in turn, her followers started to re-tweet. Can you hear the rush to Oberon?
> 
> I think we crashed Oberon since I sent that to her 15 minutes ago, I can't get on Oberon.
> 
> ...


That is really impressive.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I saw that... I follow her as well 

For anyone interested, the actress is Felicia Day, who produces and stars in a web show called The Guild, has been in cameos on a lot of popular TV shows, and was Penny in Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog (a must-see).

She's kind of a nerd/geek goddess


----------



## ameless (Jul 15, 2009)

Did you happen to mention Borsa Bella as well?  I'm getting an error there!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

After mentioning Oberon, I am afraid to mention Bella Borsa!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

never heard of her is the show a soap opera?   

however don said they are working on it.. :_).. lol its almost back to normal.. hey anything that brings traffic!

so in answer to your question.. you broke oberon but they fixed it. LOL.. too funny


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

How awful, but funny. Oberon will be really busy, but I guess that is a good thing. Glad they are recovering.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

lol, Don was fine with it, the tech guy has been working on it, trust me they are NOT complaining


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Sounds like a good thing for them to get broken this way!


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

oberon seems back to normal now.  funny i never heard of this actress or recognize her but according to her info on wikipedia she's incredibly intelligent and multi-talented.  i'd love to hear her play the violin.  

oh yea and she's drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

ah I recognize her from Buffy! How cool


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm sure as soon as Demi Moore (a HUGE Kindle fan and multi-Tweater) finds out about Oberon, she'll buy every cover (and then some) and notify everyone and their mother about them!


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm glad I placed my order last week, LOL! - that's kind of cool for them that they're getting so much interest.  I just got my K1 cover (I got the sky blue dragonfly) - OMG - it's just gorgeous! They wer so quick shipping it too - I was amazed.

I do have one question though - and this is no way a comlplaint - will the straps at the corners get a bit more flexible.  Right now they're a bit stiff.  I'm hoping they will conform to the shape of my Kindle just a tad bit more.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

LindaW said:


> I'm glad I placed my order last week, LOL! - that's kind of cool for them that they're getting so much interest. I just got my K1 cover (I got the sky blue dragonfly) - OMG - it's just gorgeous! They wer so quick shipping it too - I was amazed.
> 
> I do have one question though - and this is no way a comlplaint - will the straps at the corners get a bit more flexible. Right now they're a bit stiff. I'm hoping they will conform to the shape of my Kindle just a tad bit more.


Yes, they'll soften up in time. That blue is very pretty isn't it?


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes, they'll soften up in time. That blue is very pretty isn't it?


It's just stunning - I had a very difficult time choosing - not only are the designs so unique and beautiful, but I don't know how they get those fabulous colors. I want all of the others as well now - the journal, checkbook cover - all of them. I wish they did an i-pod case/cover.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

so glad you love it.. pictures just dont do the work justice.. now if I can just talk them into doing a peacock handbag (I love the tote).. someone on here has the wild rose, loved those photos!..


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> After mentioning Oberon, I am afraid to mention Bella Borsa!


Well, I never heard of Bella Borsa until these posts - so I had to go look -- thanks alot; now I have to figure out how to sneak one of these in the house without my husband noticing. I put myself on a budget earlier in the year - and I have yet to stick to it. Every time a package arrives in the mail he just rolls his eyes. I'm so weak!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

LindaW said:


> Well, I never heard of Bella Borsa until these posts - so I had to go look -- thanks alot; now I have to figure out how to sneak one of these in the house without my husband noticing. I put myself on a budget earlier in the year - and I have yet to stick to it. Every time a package arrives in the mail he just rolls his eyes. I'm so weak!


Just buy your husband one! (My boyfriend has the Kindle travel bag in black. It goes everywhere with him.)


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

LindaW said:


> It's just stunning - I had a very difficult time choosing - not only are the designs so unique and beautiful, but I don't know how they get those fabulous colors. I want all of the others as well now - the journal, checkbook cover - all of them. I wish they did an i-pod case/cover.


Yours sounds beautiful. Please post pics if you get a chance!!


----------

